# CubeCheater App for iPod Touch



## King Koopa (Jan 7, 2009)

I didn't know where this went so I put it here.

Today at school, my friend said he could fix a cube so I scrambled the cube and gave it to him. He pulled his iPod Touch out and opened a app called CubeCheater. He clicked on the faces of the cube on the iPod to match the scrambled cube and hit solution. The iPod gave him a 19 move solution.

I was like HOLY CRAP!!!
I didn't know if the scramble was easy or the app finds the fewest moves to solve. So all you iPod Touch people should get this. It was only like a dollar on iTunes.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jan 7, 2009)

WOW! I'm getting this now!


----------



## mrbiggs (Jan 7, 2009)

Looking at the iPod Touch's specs, I don't think it has the RAM or processor speeds to get a fewest-moves solution in a decent amount of time. Just the pattern databases require ~80MB of memory out of the iPod Touch's 128MB, and 533 Mhz is pretty slow by today's standards. 

Maybe the program uses something clever I don't know about.

EDIT: It says it uses the "Kociemba algorithm", and since Kociemba is the author of Cube Explorer, I assume it's the same algorithm or something close to it. It gives solutions that are either optimal or several moves away.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 7, 2009)

<--- doesn't have an iPhone/iPod Touch

Eh, maybe I can write an app for Android... Wait...

<--- inept at programming


----------



## shelley (Jan 7, 2009)

It seems to be based on Cube Explorer. According to the website it also lets you take pictures of each side of the cube with the iPhone's camera and it'll solve for you.

Cube Explorer needs 128MB of RAM to run, which is the amount the iPhone/iPod Touch has.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 7, 2009)

shelley said:


> Cube Explorer needs 128MB of RAM to run, which is the amount the iPhone/iPod Touch has.


Maybe *today's* Cube Explorer, but remember Kociemba successfully implemented his algorithm already 17 years ago on an *8 MHZ Atari ST with 1 MB of RAM*:
http://kociemba.org/math/imptwophase.htm


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, I got it, and it's pretty much cube explorer with "turn (color) face 180 degrees.


----------



## mrbiggs (Jan 8, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Cube Explorer needs 128MB of RAM to run, which is the amount the iPhone/iPod Touch has.
> ...



Holy cow.

That's extremely impressive.


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 8, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> <--- doesn't have an iPhone/iPod Touch
> 
> Eh, maybe I can write an app for Android... Wait...
> 
> <--- inept at programming



Roflmao. -_-;; ME TOO xD



StefanPochmann said:


> Maybe *today's* Cube Explorer, but remember Kociemba successfully implemented his algorithm already 17 years ago on an *8 MHZ Atari ST with 1 MB of RAM*:
> http://kociemba.org/math/imptwophase.htm



Yeah, that's impressive -- especially since I remember USING these kinds of computers when I was a little kid, playing Stargate, Galaga (oh gosh), THE FIRST STREET FIGHTER, mortal kombat, etc... maan, good times.

Furthermore, I think Kociemba should become like a masterful speedcuber person... I really think he'd do well if he cubes as well as he programs. ;P

And that app is jokes; I still dn't have a Touch, but some kid beat me at speedsolving because he actually took the time to open the app on his iPod, put in his solve, and solve his cube accordingly...

He beat me by .59 of a second.

HOW?!?!??!
That alg is way too fast.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Apr 2, 2009)

Is there a free app?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2009)

rcnrcn927 said:


> Is there a free app?





> It was only like a dollar on iTunes


Maybe it's just me, but "like a dollar" and free for a software application sounds like the same thing to me


----------

